# Hippa question, can you look at your own info



## LSAULS7537 (Dec 28, 2010)

Example:  Lab work done on yourself

can you look at your personal information, i.e. name, ins info.  NOT test results, just your account? Can anyone site that information in writing whether the answer is yes or no?  I have researched the internet, did lots of google searches, but can't find anything definitive when dealing with your own personal information.

Assistance is appreciated

Linda Sauls, CPC


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't see why not - you can request copies of your records whenever you want (except psych records, I think). Now, as for looking up your own account in the office, you might be running into an issue with your employer's code of conduct - they don't want you changing anything, or "accidentally" writing off an open balance.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Own records*

You will not find any federal or state regulations pertaining to your own records.  Whether you can view your own records or not will depend on the provider's policies concerning record access.  As a compliance officer, I personally feel that records of employees should be treated the same as any other patient.  If you want to view your records, then you should go through the same process that any other patient does.    Also, there would be ethical concerns - should you be allowed to code and bill your own record?  This is too slippery a slope.


----------



## TTcpc (Dec 29, 2010)

No where that I have ever worked, have they let you view your own records, it was always part of the medical records policies.  Where I am now, you can't look at your own account or medical record.  If charges need to be entered, one of us in compliance has to do it and if it is a charge for ourselves or a family member, the other one has to enter it.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 29, 2010)

The question seems to relate to account information more than record content.  That being the case, HIPAA will not cover it.  On one hand, the patient/employee may or may not have rights to access that information in the line of duties; the policies of the organization should guide the appropriateness of this practice.  Secondly, patients have a right to information on their accounts.  Those are normally produced in paper form and supplied to the patient during a normal billing cycle; they may also be produced on demand at the patient request.

Personally, from a compliance standpoint, I'd say the employee should go through the same procedures as any other patient requesting that information.  Since this isn't health information so much as patient accounts information, having another employee produce a written copy of the account should suffice.


----------



## DMRgn2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

It is my experience working in a "main medical records" dept (temporary job). I was told if a physician requested your medical record, you couldn't pull your own medical chart, another employee in that dept had to do that, and (I think) deliver it to that physician.

That's true, if you want to see your medical records, you can only request copies of them, not look at your own medical chart whether on paper or on a computer. This is also for your own protection so your information isn't accessible to others. So, the physicians or medical records technicians, etc. aren't allowed to even email that information to you. That is my guess.


----------



## Rachel_Nelson (Dec 30, 2010)

*medical records*

Yes, it is correct that there is no "law" or regulation where you are unable to look at your own record.  It would just be in regards to what your company has in their policy and procedures. You would not want an employee to look up lab/test results when the doctor has not had a chance to look at them and discuss them with you. Especially if they are lab results with abnormal results. So, I agree with everyone else!   

And it is Pshycotherapy notes that are not to be released.  Psych records can be released but just another reason as to go through the proper channels of filling out a release of information request and not allowing employees to access their own records without doing so.


----------



## ladyjae177 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you want to look at your own medical records you would still have to follow the same procedure as anyone else. You are required to sign an authorization to release form and then the Release of Information tech would then pull record and have you look at the chart in front of them (don't want anything disappearing or changed). A lot of times if it is something like a lab report your dr office will have the results and will allow you to look at them, again after a signed release has been filled out. This release covers both the hospital or dr office as well as you the patient. HIPAA is in full force right now and everyone is trying to be careful that the wrong information does not get out to the wrong persons.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 21, 2011)

Think about it...if you were not an employee, would you have the same account and medical records status as the rest of the patients? No, you would not.  

I recommend you follow the same policy/procedure as every other patient.


----------

